# Small drum cable recommendations



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What kind of cable do you guys like for the shower traps? Looking for 5/16 and 3/8 recommendations for my K50 drum adapters.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I just use the 5/8" with the cut cable as a whip. I've never had a drum adapter.

Never really had a problem getting through a 2" trap with the 5/8".


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Right there with you but those drum adapters are great. works great in small showers where the toilet is in front of one of the doors.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I have been a fan of the ridgid and general cables for what you are looking at.


----------



## All Pro (Nov 15, 2013)

I use 1/4" Drain Cables Direct cable and my 3800 with the sink drum for tubs. Works great but I've never used a sectional.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Can someone post the link to the oil pan set up for 5/8 cable and k-50. Thanks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> Can someone post the link to the oil pan set up for 5/8 cable and k-50. Thanks.


 http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/loving-my-k50-27062/


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think that is the right link. Someone posted a setup they made storing the cables in a oil drain pan, and feeding the cables directly from pan...sound familiar?


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

I actually picked up the idea of an oil pan for the cable from Gear Junkie. I saw his invention of it on another site.
https://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/t41449/
Forgive me if I wasnt suppose to post other sites up.:001_unsure::


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Northstar....I stopped using the guide hose for the most part. I just place the pan directly behind the k50. There's about 8-12" of exposed cable but it causes no mess. glad you like the idea.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Keefer w said:


> I don't think that is the right link. Someone posted a setup they made storing the cables in a oil drain pan, and feeding the cables directly from pan...sound familiar?


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/k50-forget-mortar-pan-19842/


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

How would that oil pan drum set up work when you clamp the cable and it spins? Does the entire thing just spin inside the oil pan?

If you have to joint them together as you go...that'd be sort of a pain.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Works great. No issues at all. Best way to use a sectional.


----------

